# Want to Catch More Fish?



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

You need to get into a Tin Boats.net Shirt

From yesterday - a few of the many pictures.

Story to follow when I fully wake up!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 12, 2008)

What is the fish in the first picture? I have the same Shimano sunglasses strap. 

Nice catchin


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

Smaller Channel Cat is the fish in the 1st pic

I know, the Tinboats Shirt makes the fish look HUGE


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2008)

:beer:


Killer shirt! :LOL2:


----------



## slim357 (Apr 12, 2008)

good to see you got some stripers, im still waitin on mine, wearing a tinbaots shirt is proven to increase your fish count, ive yet to be skunked while wearing either of mine


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2008)

I also caught a new species (for me) a white catfish. I took a bunch of close up photos so I could get a positive ID on teh fish. After counting some rays on the fins, I have a confirmed White Cat.

Love adding new species!


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

Dave, since you can't keep the white perch of the hook, have you ever tryed livelining one for some stripers?

Nice job on the white cat.


----------



## Risen a crappie fisherman (Apr 13, 2008)

Were do you get one of this Tinboats.net T-shrits from? :?:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Dave, since you can't keep the white perch of the hook, have you ever tryed livelining one for some stripers?
> 
> Nice job on the white cat.




So far I have been unable to hook a smaller white perch - they are too big to cast on the tackle I am using, but that is the plan.






mr.fish said:


> Were do you get one of this Tinboats.net T-shrits from? Question



You can buy them here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2324


----------



## Risen a crappie fisherman (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------

